# Ambrosia Maple Bowl with eggs



## alxe24 (Jan 7, 2008)

I sarted making eggs and I'm kind of liking the idea of making a few dosen. The bowl was ordered by someone at work so I'm showing both things in one picture.
Thanks for looking


----------



## badger (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice!  Eggs are not exactly easy either. Good work.


----------



## R2 (Jan 7, 2008)

very nice clutch![]


----------



## penhead (Jan 7, 2008)

Bowl and eggs all look nice..!..curious about what size the eggs are..??


----------



## jhs494 (Jan 7, 2008)

Which came first? The eggs? I hope you are not keeping them all in one basket.
Very nice work!


----------



## DozerMite (Jan 7, 2008)

Those are neat. Does the chicken have splinters?


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 7, 2008)

Gorgeous; they look superb.


----------



## alxe24 (Jan 7, 2008)

They are about 1"5/8 in diameter by about 2"1/2.
Thank you all for your comments. About the chiclen and the splinters I'll let you know later when I talk to her.



> _Originally posted by penhead_
> 
> Bowl and eggs all look nice..!..curious about what size the eggs are..??


----------



## MarkHix (Jan 7, 2008)

Great looking.  LOML said I have to make some.  It's on the list.


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow, those are really neat! Very nice work. I can't even imagine how you made them. Is there a big screw hole in the bottom of each one? []


----------



## melogic (Jan 7, 2008)

That would make a nice tutorial (egg turning).  Things that look so simple can sometimes be very tricky to turn.

Great job on the bowl and eggs. [][8D]


----------



## louisbry (Jan 8, 2008)

You really did a nice turning job on both the bowl and the eggs.  Are you going to shed some light on how you turned the eggs?


----------



## Ligget (Jan 8, 2008)

Great turning![:0][]


----------



## alxe24 (Jan 8, 2008)

No screw holes. I left the screw on so people can't see the holes. They detract from the looks you know.



> _Originally posted by karlkuehn_
> 
> Wow, those are really neat! Very nice work. I can't even imagine how you made them. Is there a big screw hole in the bottom of each one? []



I will make one so you can see. I was pretty curious about making them first time I saw one. I just finish another one and took pictures of the ABC's



> _Originally posted by melogic_
> 
> That would make a nice tutorial (egg turning).  Things that look so simple can sometimes be very tricky to turn.
> 
> Great job on the bowl and eggs. [][8D]



Pictures are comming up later today.


> _Originally posted by louisbry_
> 
> You really did a nice turning job on both the bowl and the eggs.  Are you going to shed some light on how you turned the eggs?



Thanks you all for your nice comments.


----------



## TAFFJ (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice work! lovely finish!


----------

